# using a 6.5' subwoofer for mid bass



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Well today sucked ,i blew one of my mpyre mids somehow i think so now im thinking about buying these to use a mid bass: Tang Band W6-1139SI 6-1/2" Subwoofer | subwoofer 6" subwoofer neodynium subwoofer tangband tb speakers tangband-22008 | Parts-Express.com

I would like some opinions and the pro and cons of using these in place of a traditional mid bass driver.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

What no iinput? i thought for sure this would spark an interesting debate. if you need more info ,i will be running these ib in the doors of my 2003 dodge ram reg cab @ 100 watts [email protected] 4ohms fully active.So is it ok to use a sub for mid bass duty around80-300 hz?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it would be just fine. Ive seen the peerless sls8 used as midbass up to about 300hz.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm using one as a sub in my Jeep Wrangler, but I don't know exactly how high it will play. It should get up to 300hz I would imagine. I see no reason not to try it. I've considered using them as mid bass too. They are pretty hard to to make bottom out too so you could even go lower than 80hz if you chose to.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

My concern would be how much midbass impact you'd get. I mean it may perform in the 80 - 300 range, but what would the response be in that range? Tight? Boomy? Slow? Punchy? Do it.....LOL...let us know what it sounds like.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

subscribed for results!


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm planning on doing the same thing once my door panels are finished... If i get mine in before OP I'll let you all know how it sounds!


----------



## StealthHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

I've just ordered two of these. 
DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »
SPECIFICATIONS

* Fs = 45.8HZ
* Qes = 0.48
* Qms = 6.37
* Qts = 0.44
* Vas = 9.61L
* Sd = 131cm^2
* Xmax = 12.5 mm one-way
* Re = 6.4 Ohms
* Le = 0.84 mH
* BL = 10.79 N/A
* Power: 125W Approx: No IEC testing conducted
* Spl = 84.7 dB/1W/1M


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd question their midbass punch in an IB setup. Qts is 0.4 which is on the low side. They may have some good low end extension in properly deadened/sealed doors. Going subless anyone? 

I'd rather try them in a small box though.




spmpdr said:


> Well today sucked ,i blew one of my mpyre mids somehow i think so now im thinking about buying these to use a mid bass: Tang Band W6-1139SI 6-1/2" Subwoofer | subwoofer 6" subwoofer neodynium subwoofer tangband tb speakers tangband-22008 | Parts-Express.com
> 
> I would like some opinions and the pro and cons of using these in place of a traditional mid bass driver.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Good choice on those anarchys. I have a pair playing 60hz - 300hz in my doors with 200 watts each. I love them! Super clean and punchy. My doors are deadened and sealed.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> My concern would be how much midbass impact you'd get. I mean it may perform in the 80 - 300 range, but what would the response be in that range? Tight? Boomy? Slow? Punchy? Do it.....LOL...let us know what it sounds like.


That was my concern as well these subs are recomended in aported enclosure but might work well ib in my doors, I think I might give it a try! Any other good recomendagtions for mid bass?


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

StealthHunter said:


> I've just ordered two of these.
> DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »
> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> ...



Man those have some impressive reviews, do you know the mounting depth?thanks for the link im leaning towards these now.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

what about ID oem's?


----------



## 26062 (Jul 5, 2009)

nice, will these sound good IB in door applications?


----------



## StealthHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

spmpdr said:


> Man those have some impressive reviews, do you know the mounting depth?thanks for the link im leaning towards these now.


The 6.5" Anarchy's are 4" depth, and weigh 7.28lbs


----------



## Swindez85 (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know what everyones thoughts are on ED but I had a pair of their 6 1/2 inch woofers in the sail panel of my Trans Am where the factory 7" subs were and had them playing up to 300hz and they sounded sweet I thought. I took those out and put in some actual no-name midbass speakers and they don't sound as good to my ears at all. Might be because they are definitely some cheap drivers but if it weren't for the fitment issues I would switch back to the ED's. They did not like the low notes at all since the QTS of the drivers is so low at .29 and they were in an IB setup basically but higher frequencies they rocked and sound so smooth.

EDIT - I should also note I had them crossed at 250hz 6db slope wired at 2 ohms per sub from a ARC KS300.4 so they were receiving around 170 watts rms.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

kizz said:


> what about ID oem's?


^ these worked really well for me. Nice low end while maintaining good midbass. I played with these from 80 - 300 up to 700 with excellent results.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

StealthHunter said:


> The 6.5" Anarchy's are 4" depth, and weigh 7.28lbs


Holy crap!! I dont think i have 4" of mounting depth my mpyres are 3 5/8" and i have plenty of room.i will have to measure again and see.DANG IT ...


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

kizz said:


> what about ID oem's?


Do you have a link or pics and specs,i googled them but it brought up a bunch of old threads on them .


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

U might have to buy used...I don't know if Hessdawg is offering them anymore...you might try to PM/email him.

I had a pair of ID OEM version 1...they were more suited to IB than small kickpods which I am using for midbass.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> U might have to buy used...I don't know if Hessdawg is offering them anymore...you might try to PM/email him.
> 
> I had a pair of ID OEM version 1...they were more suited to IB than small kickpods which I am using for midbass.



thanks for the info ,i emailed hessdawg hopefully he will get back to me soon if not i think im gonna pick up a pair of those anarchys.Do you know if anyone else sells those mids besides DIY cable?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> Default Re: Exodus Audio Anarchy midwoofer
> I am not going to measure it. I do not have the equipment. I will trace the graphs though and go about the design that way.* And I talked to kevin (owner of diycable) and he said that if I cross around 2-2.5K* I shouldn't have to include a notch filter for the break up that occurs around 4.5K. So we will see. I am pretty sure the SB25 will cross in that range without problems also. I will post some pictures when I get them in my hands.


Got a helluva range ^^^^




> *DESCRIPTION*
> 
> The Anarchy has class-leading output for a 180mm mid-woofer. The massive 25mm peak-peak xmax allows it to deliver the bass output of two typical mid-woofers of this size/format. This is achieved by an XBL motor along with a highly optimized suspension and careful design of the aerodynamic performance of the spider/pole vent assembly. The result, is a mid-woofer that is near silent in free-air under full stroke. The highly linearized suspension and motor assembly give the Anarchy world-class distortion performance.
> 
> The Anarchy isn't just a high-output stroker though. It has smooth usable frequency response for easy use with most any tweeter you choose to match it with. The anodized aluminum cone has an extremely manageable break-up mode that doesn't require notch filters for good design. The T/S parameters make this mid-woofer an ideal match for 14-20L ported enclosures or small sealed designs. The resonant enclosures typically deliver good usable bandwidth to 30-40Hz when designed correctly and in-room response can reach into the high 20s.


*
Damn ! *

 these look totally impressive!


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

spmpdr said:


> Holy crap!! I dont think i have 4" of mounting depth my mpyres are 3 5/8" and i have plenty of room.i will have to measure again and see.DANG IT ...



Update i do have over 4" of mounting depth ,anarchy here i come!!!


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

so whats the results? IM thinking on getting a pair of cdt es 06 , or qes 680,, triyng to decide which ones ....., i need some punchy tight bass ,,, the drummer fill and feel... ,, any advises please? tnx in adv


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I once tried the Tangband 6"subs in the rear doors of an 08 Altima, I made 2layer wooden baffles and sealed the doors with Stinger Expert Roadkill. They were hooked up to a 150x2 amplifier, so plenty of power available. they just sounded terrible in the doors. I think these speakers really need to be in a small enclosure or transmission line.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

my experience with subs in doors is that they dont work well for midbass. they have a lower FS, higher LE and dont play well into midbass/midrange.

just my $.02


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

minbari said:


> my experience with subs in doors is that they dont work well for midbass. they have a lower FS, higher LE and dont play well into midbass/midrange.
> 
> just my $.02


i have dynamated my doors and the focals sounds good,, maybe they sound better on enclosures... any thoughs?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

To me using a sub as midbass would completely take away the snap a "real" midbass/midrange driver gives you. There are subs out there that will work very well as midbass but they're few and far between...and if they do work well as midbass you have to wonder if they're really a sub in the first place or a glorified midbass labeled as a sub. Yes I'm picky. Yes I've heard people running midbass drivers that sounded like subs=NOT GOOD MIDBASS!!! And I've been praised by more people than I can count for my systems ability to reproduce drums accurately with incredible impact. And yes I used to be a percussionist so the "correct" sound is tatted in my brain.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^^ exactly my point. a sub doesnt ussualy have that nice snap to snare drums that a good midbass will have. they might have more omph in the lower end, but if you have subs, do you need it?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> To me using a sub as midbass would completely take away the snap a "real" midbass/midrange driver gives you. There are subs out there that will work very well as midbass but they're few and far between...and if they do work well as midbass you have to wonder if they're really a sub in the first place or a glorified midbass labeled as a sub. Yes I'm picky. Yes I've heard people running midbass drivers that sounded like subs=NOT GOOD MIDBASS!!! And I've been praised by more people than I can count for my systems ability to reproduce drums accurately with incredible impact. And yes I used to be a percussionist so the "correct" sound is tatted in my brain.


I WAS CONSIDERING 6.5 MID BASS from cdt audio, audison voce, image dynamics 6.5, dls, but im really impres with the work the krx3 woofer is doing, so i order a single focal performance ps 165..just to help with the mid bass , that kick that the drummer has... good response tnx mate


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Imo it depends on how you define a sub. A 6.5 with a Fs of ~40hz is not a sub. I think a driver should hit mid 30's at least, to be considered a sub. You're not going to get too many 6.5" drivers that do this. Hence I would look at most 6.5's as a midbass and not a sub. TB can call it anything, but it is a midbass in my book.

A lot of the 'snap' in the kick drum is about the 2-4khz range. I'd have no problems running 8" drivers in doors 40-300 and then mate it with a 4-4.5" mid, nice fat and tight lower end, no issues with lack of 'snap'. I'd still run a sub though. 8's in a two way is not going to work in most cases.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Well i was planningy system with the best SQ. Posible with my budget , I have. 2 head units pioneer deh8400bh double din for multimedia purposes, and premier 880prs to make justice to the focal krx3 3way component and helix , alpine pdx, and slash500 amps, as I have 3 subs but I have always one installed (cdt 1220, cdt 1020, , phoenix gold elite titanium 12, I interchange those along the month ) have an eqx audiocontrol too,i use the lowpass in the focal woofers at 80hz, Thats the reason of my question i realize that the key to sq.is the midbass


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ is about how well all the components of your system integrate and how much of your environments effects you overcome. 

Well integrated system + minimizing environments impact = greater sq.

For sure run the p880 over the DD.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Hillbilly sq, I've been praised by more people than I can count for my systems ability to reproduce drums accurately with incredible impact. And yes I used to be a percussionist so the "correct" sound is tatted in my brain.[/QUOTE]
WOOW that that sounded nice , i would like to hear your system, Im a musician righ now. Play piano abd guitar thats what I do for a living.. by the way first customer of H audio is hybrid hat ? Im running hat tweets legatia righ now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

file audio said:


> Hillbilly sq, I've been praised by more people than I can count for my systems ability to reproduce drums accurately with incredible impact. And yes I used to be a percussionist so the "correct" sound is tatted in my brain.


WOOW that that sounded nice , i would like to hear your system, Im a musician righ now. Play piano abd guitar thats what I do for a living.. by the way first customer of H audio is hybrid hat ? Im running hat tweets legatia righ now.[/QUOTE]

I have no affiliation with Hybrid Audio and probably never will. H-Audio was known as "Hustler Audio" in the beginning but we leaned hard for a name change for obvious reasons.Now I think H-Audio is the oem line, then there's products under the Audible Physics name and from what I've heard the Melodic Acoustics line is going to have some really nice products coming down the pipeline. There's already the Intimidator 8" midbass and they are the real deal. I gave a pair a workout in a fellow team members car and they delivered and then some. Even blew one of the grill covers off:laugh:

Anyway, I'm glad you found what you like on your budget. And being a musician I'm sure you have quite a nice sounding system. There's just something to be said about knowing what instruments are supposed to sound like in their raw form. I know we don't get to hear them like that in a recording or even live with an amplifier but it still helps to have a good idea of what to listen for.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

First of all excuse my english ,, I know is bad..Tnx for your response "amen for that" seems theres alot of knowledge about good audio, those "H" audio. 8inch Subs,, are for sale? What about SQ with those?
System need a good amp and subs,, cdt qes1220 are good but I think i can go better I like the drummer kick that kind of midbass maybe with 2 8"s or a better enclosure for my cdt 10 & 12 subs (Im only use one at a time)


----------



## Rrrrolla (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a great comparison, but I have had 8" "subs" in my doors upfront, and I believe it actually detracted from the sound. Trying to integrate them with my subwoofers in the trunk was a nightmare, and the doors of the mustang (although quite well built) had a hell of a time with the vibrations. Now I have 6.5 inch relatively high efficiency midbasses and the sound is exactly what I was after, a hard snappy punch, and my doors dont sound like they are ripping apart either. I really feel that efficiency is important in a midbass speaker to avoid havnig to overbuild your doors or putting them in really heavy sealed or vented enclosures. My midbasses are quite high in efficiency, so naturally the low end suffers (although I do have them in vented enclosures in the doors to bring the 80hz area up), but they can really rip out the kinda sound that makes you blink with every beat. To me, it is pointless to put big heavy subwoofers up front if you are going to put subwoofers in the trunk.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

file audio said:


> First of all excuse my english ,, I know is bad..Tnx for your response "amen for that" seems theres alot of knowledge about good audio, those "H" audio. 8inch Subs,, are for sale? What about SQ with those?
> System need a good amp and subs,, cdt qes1220 are good but I think i can go better I like the drummer kick that kind of midbass maybe with 2 8"s or a better enclosure for my cdt 10 & 12 subs (Im only use one at a time)


The Melodic Acoustic 8's are a true midbass driver. Buttery smooth sound too. I'd run them in my own vehicle if I had a place to put them. If you're interested in any of the H-Audo, Audible Physics, or Melodic Acoustic products contace "Audible Physics" on this forum. His name is Mark Brooks and is a great guy to deal with. As far as subs go, I'm a big fan of old fashioned paper cones. There are better choices if you want lower distortion but the sound a subwoofer has when a good stiff paper cone just sounds so right to my ears. I prefer a good alloy cone for mids and tweets.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I remember i was a kid when my older cousin use to had a car with 80, s oldschool system, now i have focal, helix alpine , and other good equipment and i dont know why I cant sound the w a y my cousin does, remember depeche mode kicking my back every clean beat, I cant achieve that with 500% more budget, now my eystem sounds better and better but something is missing, im running 3 amps, and cant find the right integration of that melancholic midbass that kick in the 70-180 hz,,, or where is ? Drums are Upper? Than 180?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe your cousin just got lucky? Or maybe he was running some type of high efficiency pro audio type speakers?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Maybe your cousin just got lucky? Or maybe he was running some type of high efficiency pro audio type speakers?


SOmetimes happens, i almost hate the kicker, pioneer , kenwood stuff , xplod etc in subwoofer s but maybe once you hear a car kicking around with xplod exagonal sounding very very good indeed ,, **** happens hehe, nothing written on stone


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

file audio said:


> Well I remember i was a kid when my older cousin use to had a car with 80, s oldschool system, now i have focal, helix alpine , and other good equipment and i dont know why I cant sound the w a y my cousin does, remember depeche mode kicking my back every clean beat, I cant achieve that with 500% more budget, now my eystem sounds better and better but something is missing, im running 3 amps, and cant find the right integration of that melancholic midbass that kick in the 70-180 hz,,, or where is ? Drums are Upper? Than 180?


Kicking your back? Ugh... Really not what I'm looking for. 

If you want something kicking your back, just buy 2 x 15" subs, put them in sealed enclosure Q closer to 0.707 and power them with lots of power... 

Kelvin


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Kicking your back? Ugh... Really not what I'm looking for.


I guess without time alignment, the kidney punch from sub was a fact of life.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

sqnut said:


> I guess without time alignment, the kidney punch from sub was a fact of life.


YEs im always trying to be more extreme with the time aligment, example, if the sub is 2 meters from me I set thie to 230 cm.s to get the kick just as the front sp3akers,, and by the way I think i cant never put a 15 speaker as a subwoofer cause my goal is SQ.," my bad" is different to be kicked in the back than feel the drummers kick, im learning a lot this3 recent years about SQ.audio, and I have realized how subjetive it is, but is still my goal, Im happy connecting and disconecting things, btw i purchased a focal ps 165 woofer single and i put this on sealed micro enclosure just to help the krx3 midbass, any recomendations?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

sqnut said:


> SQ is about how well all the components of your system integrate and how much of your environments effects you overcome.
> 
> Well integrated system + minimizing environments impact = greater sq.
> 
> For sure run the p880 over the DD.


thats happening since installed the p880 prs,, i never used the double din again a single time
Looking fo SQ. Audio, focal krx3 helix amp - YouTube


----------

